# Best pedals for a mixed commute?



## harrow1977 (24 Aug 2013)

Hi everyone!

I have a Specialised Hardrock which I use for commuting to work....it's about 10 miles, of which 3/4 is along a towpath so the MTB is great for that. The rest of it is usual side roads.

The bike came with a standard flat pedal, but I'm thinking of upgrading with the rainy season coming as I don't want my feet to slip. 

I've seen that there are road pedals, MTB pedals, enhanced flat pedals and so on, but what is recommended for someone like me who has a mixed commute to work (i.e. off road/on road). I looked at SPD's, but I'm concerned that when it comes to needing to put my feet on the ground quickly (which I sometimes need to do), I'll be locked in.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2013)

SPD's and if you're worried about disengaging get some multi release cleats, they come out in any direction with a good tug.


----------



## beeblemaster (24 Aug 2013)

I have the A530 pedals on one of my bikes. They are single sided, meaning one side is SPD and the other is flat. They're a great pedal and whenever I might be off road or on dodgy ground, I flick them over so that I don't clip in. I have no problem with grip doing this and the SPD cleat on the shoe fits within the pedal cage so the shoe sits flat comfortably, if you catch my drift. Back on the road, flick them over and I'm clipped in again.

On another bike I have some M505's I think... and I run those effectively single sided as I have the 'flat' adaptor (with reflectors) in one side.

Otherwise maybe look at toe clips, they don't suit me, but maybe an option for you.


----------



## London Female (24 Aug 2013)

harrow1977 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a Specialised Hardrock which I use for commuting to work....it's about 10 miles, of which 3/4 is along a towpath so the MTB is great for that. The rest of it is usual side roads.
> 
> ...


 

*I was worried about this too but after looking around and taking advice, I purchased a pair of Shimano Click "R" pedals, they come with SH56 cleats which are multi-directional. Shimano claim they are 60% easier to unclip from and I have never experienced any problems and have always been able to get my feet on the ground. They are not the prettiest pedals but if you are not worried about a that then they are a good option for anyone who is nervous about clipping in.*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2013)

If you don't want to clip in then have a look at the DMR V8 pedals

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dmr-v8-flat-pedals/


----------



## Kies (24 Aug 2013)

Same as beeblemaster, I have Shimano M324 dual pedals on my hybrid.One side I clip in for fitness rides, but when commuting in London, I use normal trainers on the flat side.
I fitted these to my road bike for yesterdays London to Brighton ride and had no issues.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 Aug 2013)

M647 - double sided pop up bindings make it dead easy to clip in every time, without the 50/50 chance of a one side pedal. Big platform gives plenty of support/area to ride without clipping in for those tricky moments. Also the platform is big enough to let you ride in non-SPD shoes.

Classed a BMX pedal, but I love 'em on my MTB


----------



## mark st1 (24 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Same as beeblemaster, I have Shimano M324 dual pedals on my hybrid.One side I clip in for fitness rides, but when commuting in London, I use normal trainers on the flat side.
> I fitted these to my road bike for yesterdays London to Brighton ride and had no issues.


 

What he said ^^^^^ and currently on special at Wiggle for £25.99 
http://www.wiggle.com/shimano-m324-combination-pedals/ bargain.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you don't want to clip in then have a look at the DMR V8 pedals
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dmr-v8-flat-pedals/


 
They look like proper calf shredders. I use Shimano M530's, double sided clip ins but with a platform wide enough to stand on and pedal with trainers.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the heads up . I invested in SPD SL and have found I do a lot more short trips in trainers than I do clipping in . With the rain we are having slipping off the pedals isn't doing my cross bar any good not to mention my own cross bar 
Is there a double sided SPD SL pedal ? If not I guess new shoes are the next thing to buy so any tips on those ?


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 Aug 2013)

I just bought these from Wiggle. £29.99 on offer 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-a530-spd-single-sided-touring-pedals/

I haven't used them yet. I plan to put them on a boardman hybrid that I will get over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## wisdom (24 Aug 2013)

I have 520's on my commuter and have never had a problem unclipping,even quickly.It seems a natural reaction now.
Ihave sps sl's onthe roadie.I feel i have to think a little bit more on this bike.Setting off and clipping in is not as smooth for me.


----------



## harrow1977 (24 Aug 2013)

Thanks everyone....out of interest, what are people's opinions to Flat shoes (e.g.http://www.evanscycles.com/products/five-ten/freerider-vxi-shoe-ec049529) with perhaps some better slightly better pedals (http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/saint-mx80-2013-flat-pedal-ec041943)?


----------



## Born2die (25 Aug 2013)

As your on the canals make sure your confident in clipping in and especially out you don't want a sideways topple moment there (just saying  I can imagine its harder underwater)


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2013)

Born2die said:


> As your on the canals make sure your confident in clipping in and especially out you don't want a sideways topple moment there (just saying  I can imagine its harder underwater)


 
... and if you do,please make sure it is videoed for our amusement.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2013)

Everyone will have a clipless moment at some time, but the fear of it is actually far greater then the likeihood.

As above multi-release cleats ,relatively loose tension, and practice will soon reap the benefits


----------



## Cycleops (25 Aug 2013)

You will have to consider if changing to SPD's is worthwhile, bearing in mind it will cost you about £100 including the shoes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> *They look like proper calf shredders*. I use Shimano M530's, double sided clip ins but with a platform wide enough to stand on and pedal with trainers.


 
I have them on all my bikes, great grip on them.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Aug 2013)

harrow1977 said:


> Thanks everyone....out of interest, what are people's opinions to Flat shoes (e.g.http://www.evanscycles.com/products/five-ten/freerider-vxi-shoe-ec049529) with perhaps some better slightly better pedals (http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/saint-mx80-2013-flat-pedal-ec041943)?


 
The shoes seem like over priced trainers but the pedals look good though.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have them on all my bikes, great grip on them.


 
Until for some reason there isn't and then they're embedded half an inch into you.


----------



## vickster (26 Aug 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Thanks for the heads up . I invested in SPD SL and have found I do a lot more short trips in trainers than I do clipping in . With the rain we are having slipping off the pedals isn't doing my cross bar any good not to mention my own cross bar
> Is there a double sided SPD SL pedal ? If not I guess new shoes are the next thing to buy so any tips on those ?


 
Do you mean SPD SL (3 bolt 'road' pedals') or 2 bold SPD ('MTB' / touring style)?


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Aug 2013)

I have three bolt SPD SL road pedals and shoes . Ive just bought the SPD pedals as they are double sided so will suit what I need for now but would rather not invest in the shoes if there is a road alternative ? I cant find one .


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Aug 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> I have three bolt SPD SL road pedals and shoes . Ive just bought the SPD pedals as they are double sided so will suit what I need for now but would rather not invest in the shoes if there is a road alternative ? I cant find one .



If you want to use the mountain bike type SPDs you will need different shoes.


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Aug 2013)

I understand that . I seem to be building up parts for a winter and summer bike right now


----------



## vickster (26 Aug 2013)

Some shoes take both types of cleat, perhaps yours do?


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Aug 2013)

Shimano RO78 shoes . I will check when I get the pedals but I think they are just for the road cleats . Its a lovely set up but I do four short trips a day so changing shoes at each end is a pain


----------



## vickster (26 Aug 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Shimano RO78 shoes . I will check when I get the pedals but I think they are just for the road cleats . Its a lovely set up but I do four short trips a day so changing shoes at each end is a pain


 
Do you mean 78 or 87? The former are SPD SL, the latter take both

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-r078-spd-sl-road-shoes/

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300926972...ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=54&ff19=0


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Aug 2013)

Cycleops said:


> The shoes seem like over priced trainers but the pedals look good though.


To the original poster: Don't be too concerned about the price of the SPD pedals. You probably won't do much walking on them. I switched to SPD pedals and shoes only 3.5 years ago, and the SPD shoes I bought are still in perfect condition . I've worn out a few pairs of SPD pedals, though.


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> What he said ^^^^^ and currently on special at Wiggle for £25.99
> http://www.wiggle.com/shimano-m324-combination-pedals/ bargain.


 
The pedals arrived this week and I have bought some muddy fox tour 100 shoes to use with them . I bought those as they look ok with jeans or what ever you have on at the time you hop on the bike . Shiney shoes with jeans just make you look silly at the best of times , add to that the odd tap when the cleat hits the floor and you have no chance of looking normal 
I have to say that the road shoes and pedals are a lot nicer to wear and use . There seems to be a lot of play in the cleats with the MTB set up but maybe I just need to tighten them a little ?


----------



## Tom B (27 Apr 2014)

How did you get on in the longer term?

I am thinking about replacing my flat pedals and toe clips on my Ridgeback Flight 01 with clip-in pedals for the commute and when doing these sportif and "fun" sprint triathlons. I also use the fibe for nipping to the shops etc, It maily does road and parkland work.

Retaining the ability to just jump on it in trainers/work boots is a bit of a must so i was looking at the pedals you bought...

http://www.wiggle.com/shimano-m324-combination-pedals/






and the 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-a530-spd-single-sided-touring-pedals/






I was all set to buy the M324s but your mention of play in the cleat worried me... How did you get on?

Ive not used cleats since being a kid about 18yrs ago but having had that experience and using toe clips i am more worried about being secure and tight in the pedal than worried about unclipping. Are these the type you can rip out of the pedal in any direction?



Now then we have shoe issue.... I take it these pedals wont accept the 3 bolt cleats, and the three bolt shoes will not take 2 bolt cleats?

Any anyone recommend me some decent shoes ideally more roady triathlon types that take 2 bolt cleats - quick on and off?


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2014)

@jefmcg has done about a squillion miles on m324 pedals, no issues mentioned

Do you need to walk in the shoes, if so, avoid anything with a Smooth sole, recessed cleats only

You can get shoes that take either cleat but not pedals that take either


----------



## jefmcg (27 Apr 2014)

hello @vickster 

Yup, just looked at strava, nearly 10,000km on the M324s with no problems.


----------



## Tom B (27 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> @jefmcg has done about a squillion miles on m324 pedals, no issues mentioned
> 
> Do you need to walk in the shoes, if so, avoid anything with a Smooth sole, recessed cleats only
> 
> You can get shoes that take either cleat but not pedals that take either



I don't need to walk far in the cycle shoes, just enough to get me from the bike shed at work to the locker room (via vinyl covered stairs), and perhaps around the co-op, but then that's the point of wanting pedals that let me have the option of wearing trainers. If im going to the park with the dog or to Tesco's i can wear my trainers.




jefmcg said:


> hello @vickster
> 
> Yup, just looked at strava, nearly 10,000km on the M324s with no problems.



How secure do you find them? The OP seems to find them loose... In the pictures they just seem a bit lightweight, tinny and flimsy?

It seams that pedals have moved on while ive been away, are they still twist and out? I believe there are some you just rip out? I'm assuming you cant rip your feet out by pulling up as you cycle?


----------



## jay clock (27 Apr 2014)

+1 for the M324


----------



## jefmcg (27 Apr 2014)

Tom B said:


> How secure do you find them? The OP seems to find them loose... In the pictures they just seem a bit lightweight, tinny and flimsy?
> 
> It seams that pedals have moved on while ive been away, are they still twist and out? I believe there are some you just rip out? I'm assuming you cant rip your feet out by pulling up as you cycle?



It's the only pair I've owned, but they seem fine. I've had my foot pop out once accidentally in 9,686.2km, but a simple twist either way and it comes out easily. Never had a clipless moment in them.

I'm not the strongest cyclist in the world, but these are also on the loosest tension.


----------



## Tom B (28 Apr 2014)

Thanks for your responses guys....

I will have a look at what my local indy has in stock/can get me.

The MIL has given me a recent edition of Cycling Mag which has some sub £100 shoes reviewed... I think I rather fancy the Shimano R107 which can be had for under £75.


Next Job... Trying to fit a larger chainwheel..... Fitting a 9 tooth casettte looks HARD!


----------



## DavidD (29 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> @jefmcg has done about a squillion miles on m324 pedals, no issues mentioned
> 
> Do you need to walk in the shoes, if so, avoid anything with a Smooth sole, recessed cleats only
> 
> You can get shoes that take either cleat but not pedals that take either


A squillion miles sounds so much more than 10,000 km lol


----------



## Cubist (29 Apr 2014)

harrow1977 said:


> Thanks everyone....out of interest, what are people's opinions to Flat shoes (e.g.http://www.evanscycles.com/products/five-ten/freerider-vxi-shoe-ec049529) with perhaps some better slightly better pedals (http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/saint-mx80-2013-flat-pedal-ec041943)?


I have a pair of 5:10 free ride shoes. They are superb. Not just overpriced trainers, they have a superbly sticky sole which when matched with pinned pedals stick very tight. I use them with Superstar Nanotech pedals, which are a bit cheaper than the Saints you linked to. They also have a heavily padded tongue and thickly padded sides, with a pretty stiff sole. They act like sponges in the wet though, and take a long time to dry. 

As a cheaper option you could look at some waffle soled Skate shoes. Vans, Nike and Airwalk are good budget options, and so e even bill the shoes as BMX style. 5:10 are pretty universally considered to be the benchmark though, due to the "stealth" sole, originally designed for rock climbing shoes. Very very sticky, and the shoes can be resoled. 

I use mine off road on technical stuff, where you want your shoes to stick to the pedals. Not as secure as SPD obviously, but il happily ride down steep rocky stuff and do a bit of jumping and dropping in them. 

As for shin shredding...... Well, if you are really worried about it you can remove the leading edge pin, that's the one that bites when or if your foot slips off. Doesn't happen enough to worry about it as far as I am concerned.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2014)

DavidD said:


> A squillion miles sounds so much more than 10,000 km lol


Maybe but she did 1500km of those in 5 days or something!


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Apr 2014)

Tom B said:


> How did you get on in the longer term?
> 
> I am thinking about replacing my flat pedals and toe clips on my Ridgeback Flight 01 with clip-in pedals for the commute and when doing these sportif and "fun" sprint triathlons. I also use the fibe for nipping to the shops etc, It maily does road and parkland work.
> 
> ...



I ended up buying another bike for clipping in  Still use the pedals though but on the flat side .
I think the second set you posted look nicer and are probably not as heavy .


----------



## DavidD (29 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> Maybe but she did 1500km of those in 5 days or something!


Sorry, very impressed with the mileage just found the word squillion amusing


----------



## Chris Norton (29 Apr 2014)

My experience of M324's.

First and only pair of clipless pedals. I have them quite tight but have never had a problem getting out of them. Only thing I would say after about 3000 miles of use is that the flat side can be a touch slippy in the wet but as I use the flat side just getting to and from work and then clip in when I'm on longer rides then it doesn't matter at all.

I'd recommend them every time.


----------



## Tom B (27 Jul 2014)

Just to update this Thread for archive purposes I ended up with the Shimano M324 Pedals and the Shimano R107 Shoes.


The pedals are fine for my use, they are freeing off nicely now after a couple of hundred miles and run nice and smooth. I have them pretty much as tight as possible now on the clips. Orientating the pedal can be a bit of a faff, but the more you do it the more it becomes second nature. You do stand quite tall of the pedal in the clip which meant i had to put my seat up a bugs dick to suit. The other downside is with the height and the frame you are limited to how low you can go and pedal around corners. Be warned get the pedal lined up wrong and slip off and they will shread skin and bite into your shins very nicely ooch. Using them with normal shoes is a doddle and the pedal is a good compromise. 

The shoes are just great. Nice fit, nice shoe and there are some good deals around.


----------



## Torvi (27 Jul 2014)

ive got these from halfords theyr quite heavy in hand tough but my feet stays on its place even with very flat and silky sole.


http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cycling-parts/pedals-pegs/halfords-basic-resin-bike-pedals


----------

